# eclipse plugin xml editor- extension



## mic2 (22. März 2007)

hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei mich mit eclipseplugins zu beschaeftigen, habe mir auch schon in diesem zusammenhang das tutorial auf dieser seite angesehen.
ich möchte ein xml-editor plugin schreiben und als basis den eclipse-sample xml editor nehmen.
nun meine frage: wie sage ich eclipse, dass mein dokument mit meinem editor geöffnet werden soll? das problem ist, das dei endung *.xml ja  mehreren editoren zugeordet ist.
dh. es kann nicht alleine über die extension gehen?

gruß micha


----------

